# Stock,Agility,Conformation Trial This weekend



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I will be heading down on Friday to watch a Farm Trial,
Hawkeye will be entered in Conformation, I wont put him on sheep at least not yet, I still need to learn to control this boy better otherwise I'd just be throwing my money away.
I will try to get Kechara entered on Sheep I missed the Pre-entry date but there are still 5 runs avaliable on Sunday that I can enter on the day of.
I REALLY hope I can get her entered, we have done such great work and haven't gotten to enter a trial yet.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like I may have a good chance of Getting Kechara entered on Sheep on Sunday


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome! Good luck!


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Where's this located? I am also from Madison, not at the moment, but moving back spring next year. Never attended any of these events before and it sounds fun. Do they do these pretty often?

And good luck :]


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

l2andom said:


> Where's this located? I am also from Madison, not at the moment, but moving back spring next year. Never attended any of these events before and it sounds fun. Do they do these pretty often?
> 
> And good luck :]


http://www.shadowdanceaussies.com/events.htm

I'm at this one
There is one or two held here every year.


----------

